

Want to Build a Cool Startup? Move to Morocco - jonnymiller
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/yourbusiness/11295288/Want-to-build-a-cool-start-up-Move-to-Morocco.html

======
MichaelCrawford
Do you have a "Jobs" or "Careers" page?

Even if you're not hiring presently, you will someday!

If you have a Jobs page I can link to, I could give you an entry at
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/)

My father visited Morocco when he was in the US Navy. I'd like to go there
myself someday.

Best of luck to you.

------
mtmail
To ask a hard questions: How did you incorporate and how do you pay local
taxes? Are you in the country on tourist or business visa? Do you have local
bank accounts? Most articles about nomadic lifestyles/businesses seem to leave
this part out and it truly interests me.

~~~
yallahaline
If you're a startup catering to international clients, it's better to be
registered abroad (especially when you want to move to other countries, and
change of scene in the long run). In most emerging economies countries, you
can get by on a tourist visa.

~~~
mtmail
They worked in Morocco 10 months ([https://medium.com/founder-stories/ten-
things-we-believe-2c8...](https://medium.com/founder-stories/ten-things-we-
believe-2c85c462d508)) but a tourist visa is only good for 90 days. I like the
story and I'm glad the local authorities don't mind.

